# Las Vegas Girls and more puppies



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

When it rains it just pours puppies...We just picked up two more Maltese females from a back yard breeder in Las Vegas. He had a garage full of small dog breeds and no air conditioning and 100 degree heat outside. He also had large breed dogs in full sun outside. The animal control was called by neighbors and they gave him one day to get them all out. He was giving them all away or suffer huge fines.
A lady that has Maltese and does agility with them, took the two females and contacted me. They have been vet checked and between them have 9 puppies in them and are due at any time. It is just crazy. AMA never gets puppies or so very seldom. The girls are both bigger girls and just hope the pups and them all do well through delivery.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my! The girl on the right just looks so happy to have been saved from that oven! You have such a kind heart to take in so many in need.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh good Lord...it is hotter than 100 degrees here - esp inside our garages which trap the heat and magnify it...poor dogs.  THank heavens they were reported/the dogs rescued. He would indeed have been fined as they are trying to do away with the backyard breeders here - new law says that all dogs must be spayed/neutered by 4 months...wonder why they let him off without a fine? I hope they monitor him to so he doesn't just get more dogs. Frankly, he should be fined too since he had all those dogs living in inhumane conditions when he was caught.

With respect to the dogs, we found a vet here that is AWESOME...loving and caring (in fact, do fundraisers for rescue groups) and don't charge nearly as much as the other vets. I don't know what side of town your foster is on, but the vets are on the Westside of town and called 3565 South Town Center Drive Las Vegas, NV 89135 - (702) 262-1300
Open Weekdays 7am-6pm; Weekends 9am-4pm On Sundays they close mid-day but have 24 hour emergency service - just call - any time.

After we rescued Pip and Squeak, we found these guys through trial and error and they helped us with Squeak's unexpected pregnancy. She ended up needing a c-section which is usually pretty expensive (other places quoted us well over $1000 - these guys only charged in the area of $600 as I recall). Excellent care. We've seen Drs. Brook and Burghardt. They also just recently added a new doctor but haven't seen her yet. Can't recommend them highly enough. 

Their FB page : Town Center Animal Hospital | Facebook


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

poor babies, I do hope the delivery's go well and everyone of those precious dogs find loving homes, they deserve to run and play and feel free


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - look at the hot spot on the one on the left. How miserably uncomfortable they all must have been. 9 puppies is a lot -- huge litters for a Malt. I pray that all goes well with their delivery.

The temp in Las Vegas is about the same as in Phoenix which is much hotter than 100, so I know the dogs must have been in dire straits.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Eileen, thanks for the info. I will pass this on. This lady has been very involved with agility for many years and has one of the top dogs now. You might know her. I think the dogs might be moving soon after they deliver. Might be on the road to Los Angeles. I will let you know. thanks. Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Eileen, thanks for the info. I will pass this on. This lady has been very involved with agility for many years and has one of the top dogs now. You might know her. I think the dogs might be moving soon after they deliver. Might be on the road to Los Angeles. I will let you know. thanks. Edie


I would also like to chime in here. Yep, thanks for the info, Eileen.
We certainly need to save money, with a vet who is caring, and knows what he's doing. 

And Edie, it's only a 4-hour-drive for me, so let me know. Vegas is also my area for work, and am setting up appointments. I could certainly drive, rather than fly. Let me know the time-line, and I'm there.

Hey, that's why I bought my Jeep ~ LOL


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes it's 106* to 109* here this week. Animal Control here has a *very poor reputation*. Are there more Maltese here in need of rescuing?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The man had ALL the dogs given away in one day with the threat of huge fines hanging over his head. Somehow word got out to the right people and at least as far as the Maltese are concerned, all are safe.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Starsmom said:


> Yes it's 106* to 109* here this week. Animal Control here has a *very poor reputation*. Are there more Maltese here in need of rescuing?


We have a major problem in Las Vegas. Almost as bad as Los Angeles.

Any, and all, help is appreciated. Let me know your thoughts. 

Love you!!

Deb and Gang :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh wow! Those poor babies!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is nearly like the equivalent of dogs locked in a car in the heat. It's so sad to think they had to endure it. Praying they do well and have good deliveries. Boy it's raining Malt pups.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG Edie! You are drowning in puppies! Let me know if you need any help with transport, etc. The girls send licks and nose pushes to all the new rescued doggies!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh those poor little puppies. I am surprised that there were no fatalities

I was just in Las Vegas and it was HOT.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Poor puppies. I hope that they all find good homes, and that the moms make it through the deliveries okay.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm wondering why they don't fine him in the FIRST PLACE, and then ADD to it if he doesn't get rid of them! 
(I have my angry face on right now...)


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Update on Los Vegas girls*

Update on the Las Vegas girls. They are now California girls. LOL They were moved yesterday by car to Judy's home so she can whelp them. The lady that first rescued them is having some surgery next week and we worried she might be gone when the dogs need help. Judy is the lady that has all the females that had puppies from the Oregon females. So they are safe and happy and loving the new home. The temps are dropping on both the females, with one due this week and one due next week. Will let you know when the big events happen. Hugs, Edie


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so glad they were found in time , poor malts! n imagine being preggo n that hot  hope the babies r delivered safely n every one gets good homes.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Update on the Las Vegas girls. They are now California girls. LOL They were moved yesterday by car to Judy's home so she can whelp them. The lady that first rescued them is having some surgery next week and we worried she might be gone when the dogs need help. Judy is the lady that has all the females that had puppies from the Oregon females. So they are safe and happy and loving the new home. The temps are dropping on both the females, with one due this week and one due next week. Will let you know when the big events happen. Hugs, Edie


Holy cow it's gonna be crazy in that house... God bless her for stepping in!!!:wub: Can't wait to 'meet' you little ones to be! So happy they won't be born in a beyond sweltering garage...so uncomfortably hot here these last few weeks...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - so glad the moms are in good hands!! :chili::chili:
Judy is amazing. She obviously doesn't live by the famous Gone with the Wind line _"I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies."_ Judy :ThankYou::you rock: And of course you do too, Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes , we are so fortunate that Judy has gone from AMA breeding and showing to rescue. She has a home all set up for breeding and whelping, but no long does it. I would have been in a panic with Marley's litter and the tiny pup. I raised two litters of Cocker Spaniel pups many, many years ago and have had many foals, but I think Maltese puppies are a whole other catagory in the problems and things that can go wrong.


----------

